# Angeln am Delta



## Viper (6. Januar 2001)

Im Sommer ist es soweit!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Urlaub am Ebro Delta !!!
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp, egal was für einer, Dankbar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## Schulti (7. Januar 2001)

Hi Viper!
Ich war letztes Jahr im Delta. SUPERGEIL!!!
Wo soll&acute;s denn genau hingehen? Wir waren in Riomar. Und wann? Wir waren ende August anfang September unten. Temperaturen bis 40 grad sind dann normal. Und die Waller sind auch etwas beissfaul!!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Viper (7. Januar 2001)

Hi Schulti
Ich habe auch vor im August Sebtember zu gehen.War schon 3 mal unten aber da habe ích noch nicht geangelt.Damals Riumar jetzt haben wir vor nach Sant Carlos de la Rapida
(ca 3KM vo La Cava) zu gehen.
Wie hat´s denn mit Zander bei Dir ausgesehen???
Warst Du nur im Delta oder auch Etwas richtung Tortosa??Bis denn





------------------
Good fishing!!!!!!!
Viper


----------



## eifelshark (7. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute,probiert es mal am PO-Delta. Wir haben dort täglich jeder 3-5 Waller gefangen. Der größte war 80Kg und 235cm lang.Da gibt es Waller wie sand am Meer.eine Woche im Camp inkl. Frühstück und Boot kostet ca. 650,-DM pro Nase.

------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## Viper (7. Januar 2001)

Hi eifelshark
Danke für den Tipp.Gehe aber nach Spanien um meine Schwiegeleute zu besuchen,damit scheidet Urlaub am Po Delts aus.
Aber trots alle dem wie war die Verpflegung????

------------------
Good fishing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viper


----------



## eifelshark (8. Januar 2001)

Hi viper,die Verflegung war erstklassig, und auch die Betreuung vor Ort war Prima.Wenn Ihr näheres wissen wollt sagt Bescheid,
gerne stehe ich mit Rat und Tat zu Verfügung. 

------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## Schulti (8. Januar 2001)

Hi Viper!
Nein wir waren nur im Delta (Deltebre) und haben nur auf Waller gefischt. Konnte meinen "Fisch des Lebens" ins Boot ziehen (Waller 200cm und c.a. 110 Pfd.).
War echt geil.

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Schulti (8. Januar 2001)

Hi Eifelshark!
Mit welchen Veranstalter war Ihr denn am Po?
Wäre für Infos dankbar, denn vieleicht machen wir diesen Sommer den Po unsicher. Ist auch nicht ganz so weit zu fahren wie Spanien, oder?

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## eifelshark (8. Januar 2001)

Hi Schulti,wir waren im Waller-Camp in Seravale. Von der Lage her Super, liegt direkt vor der Abzeigung zum kleinen Po. So hast Du 2 Flüsse auf denen Du Angeln kannst. Der Kleine Po ist Super mit seinen vielen tiefen Stellen. Einfach Boot festmachen und Köder ( lebender Aal) treiben lassen, Du bekommst es mit der Angst zutun wenn die Waller Nachts zu rauben anfangen.
Hier habe ich eine Telefonnummer wo Du anfragen kannst.0043- (0)6272-8693 ------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von eifelshark am 08-01-2001 um 17:09.]


----------



## Schulti (9. Januar 2001)

Besten Dank!
Sind die vieleicht auch im Internet???

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## eifelshark (10. Januar 2001)

Hi Schulti,leider nicht, aber dafür haben Sie andere Qualitäten------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von eifelshark am 10-01-2001 um 20:19.]


----------



## fred (15. Januar 2001)

Hi ViperWar im Ende September 1999 in Riomar, habe aber vorwiegend auf Buefish und Palometta geangelt! Bootsmiete und Beratung bei Nautipos sehr gut !mfg fred


----------



## Viper (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Fred
Wo sind die Nautipos?? Direkt in Riomar??
Haben die vileicht ne Homepage??
Und wie war´s?? Erfolgreich?
Und was für Köder hast Du benutzt? Bestimmt vom Boot.

------------------
Good fishing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viper


----------



## balu (10. Februar 2001)

Hi Leute ! Was das Ebrodelta angeht, alles was das Herz begehrt ist direkt im Ort Riomar. Boote sind bei diversen Anbietern zu mieten (Preisvergleiche sind zu empfehlen, Vorbestellungen in der Hauptsaison unbedingt nötig). Hinsichtlich der Tips habe ich hinsichtlich der "Güte" meine Zweifel. Ich glaube vielmehr das ein Großteil Anglerlatein im Vordergrund steht. Wallerangeln in Riomar kannst du vergessen. Da muß man flußaufwärts, am besten bis Amposta oder weiter bis Tortosa. Aber glaubt nicht, dass hier die Waller beißen wie die wilden... Der Ebro ist ziemlich ausgereizt und man muß schon viel "arbeiten" um Erfolg zu haben. Wallermäßig sind die Stauseen in ca. 70-100 km Entfernung besser. Boot ist hier jedoch unbedingt erforderlich und die Vermieter kennen keine Preisgrenzen (in der Hauptsaison). Köderfische sind rar, zumindest was Rotaugen (bester Köder) angeht. Mit Karpfen und Karauschen kannste deine Kumpels totwerfen. Die gibt&acute;s massig. Zum Angeln in Riomar nochmal: Vom Strand aus auf Bluefisch (der Erfolg ließ in den letzten Jahren jedoch deutlich nach, da die Küste mit Treibnetzen "vermient" ist. Das Schleppen auf dem Meer mit Hornhechten als Ködern (gibts gefroren im Ort zu kaufen, 3 Stk. für 10.- DM) ist erfolgversprechend. Glaub keinem der sagt, dass du im Delta "nur den Köder auf den Grund legen mußt". Nur der "gemütliche Schlepper" hat Erfolg. Was den Ebro im Deltabereich angeht, da fängst du nichts anderes als Karausche und Meeräschen, wobei letztere insbesondere von osteuropäischen Gästen in erster Linie aus den Schwärmen "gerissen" werden. Sehr waidmännisch... Aber manche Leute fressen sogar die "Abfalleimer des Meeres". Wenn jemand noch spezielle Fragen zum Ebro oder Riomar hat, schickt mir ne mail unter baludata1@compuserve.de. Nichts desto trotz fahre ich auch diesen Sommer wieder hin und zwar die 3, 4 und 5 Ferienwoche in NRW. Gruß an alle.... Balu


----------



## balu (15. Februar 2001)

Hai Viper! Habe deine mail bekommen, kann dir aber nichts zurückschicken. Evtl. ist deine emailbox voll. Wo ist den dieser Ort genau, zu dem du fährst. Ist das nicht südlich vom Delta? Wenn ja, dann fang ab Amposta stromaufwärts mit deinen Versuchen an. Im Deltabereich (Brackwasser) is nix mit Zandern. Da Köderfische wie Rotaugen schwer zu fangen sind (dafür gibts Karpfen und Karausche ohne Ende) werde ich genügend gefrohrene aus dem Rhein oder meinem Angelsee mitnehmen. Bin übrigens fast zur gleichen Zeit unten. c.u. Balu


----------



## Viper (15. Februar 2001)

He Balu
Können uns ja unten Treffen. San Carles ist 
4 Km von la cava weg. Die Küstenstraße runter in richtung Süden. Mein Briefkasten müsste wieder leer sein.

------------------




Viper


----------



## balu (9. März 2001)

Hi Viper! Ich war wohl zu lange nicht mehr am Board. Hatte Dich ganz vergessen ;-)). Mail mir doch nochmal, bevor du runter fährst. Bekommst dann meine dann aktuelle Handynummer und wir können uns vor Ort kurzschließen. Bis dann & c.u. balu P.S.: Freu&acute; mich schon auf die Mücken am Ebro ;-)))


----------

